

The art of taking notes 30 years before OneNote and EverNote - snaky
http://www.inc.com/grace-elliot/springboard-not-just-another-notebook.html

======
MikeTLive
This article was missing the instruction on how to use a notebook. I have
searched for useful instruction for a technical professional use of a paper
notebook with limite success. Any one care to help?

~~~
snaky
It would be great if that instructions were just saved by someone. But I've
found something:

> _In July 2012 the Computer History Museum accepted a donation from Texas
> Instruments Inc. of over 1,300 patent and laboratory notebooks written by
> Members of the Technical Staff and other employees of the Research and
> Development Laboratory of Fairchild Semiconductor. TI acquired the books
> when it purchased National Semiconductor, which had owned them since its
> acquisition of Fairchild Semiconductor in 1987. Included with the notebooks
> were two indexed collections of technical reports and technical memos
> written between 1959 and 1973._

[http://www.computerhistory.org/atchm/the-fairchild-
semicondu...](http://www.computerhistory.org/atchm/the-fairchild-
semiconductor-collection-of-notebooks-and-technical-papers&#x2F);

